# Problem with patching. Hmm...  Looks like a unified diff to me...



## MrRoberts (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm trying to set[]up Cleartype-like fonts on my FreeBSD 9.1 based on Daemon-notes.com instruction. When I attempted to patch a file like freetype-2.5.0.1-bytecode.patch by doing `patch -Np1 -i freetype-2.5.0.1-bytecode.patch` it kept returning this:

```
Hmm...  Looks like a unified diff to me...
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|diff -Naur freetype-2.5.0.1/include/freetype/config/ftoption.h freetype-2.5.0.1.new/include/freetype/config/ftoption.h
|--- freetype-2.5.0.1/include/freetype/config/ftoption.h    2013-06-19 17:20:04.000000000 -0400
|+++ freetype-2.5.0.1.new/include/freetype/config/ftoption.h    2013-09-15 12:29:22.332178007 -0400
--------------------------
File to patch
```

What does that mean?


----------



## jozze (Sep 22, 2013)

I think it means that the patch is using unified format. You can also see this page to see more information, and how to find it.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2013)

It means that patch(1) can't find the file it is supposed to patch.  Usually that is because you are in the wrong directory or the -p option has the wrong number.

The patch or instructions may be outdated anyway.  print/freetype2 has "sub-pixel rendering" as a configuration option.


----------



## MrRoberts (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you for the link and found Cairo in there too.

I noticed when I attempted to use `make config` on FreeType2, it kept saying that there aren't any options to configure?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2013)

Most likely that is print/freetype.


----------



## MrRoberts (Sep 22, 2013)

I was using FreeType2 and I guess there isn't anything to configure?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2013)

There are two ports: print/freetype and print/freetype2.  The second one is the one with options.

Please start a new thread.  This one is no longer about patch(1).


----------



## MrRoberts (Sep 23, 2013)

Used Freetype2 and no options were given. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

You may need to install ports-mgmt/dialog4ports.


----------

